# Made in China and donkey meat??????



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Every time I come across one of these articles about China and their non-existing quality control re-affirms my resolution on staying away from Chinese made food items and many other products period.
http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/01/07/us-china-foodsafety-idUSKBN0KG0DB20150107


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

We have a buffet restaurant chain here in Oregon that used to serve pretty good beef roast but in the last year the quality of their meals has gone down and I told my wife that the roast no longer tastes like beef and doesn't even have the beef texture. Can't say as if I've never had horse meat before but I figure their roasts are questionable as to origin.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Mmmmm. Donkey.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> Mmmmm. Donkey.


In S.E. Oregon and along the same highway going into Northern Nevada there is a lot of wild donkeys on the high desert, I suspect that meat from them might not be so bad, I know the cattle that graze in those areas look very healthy.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

What would be wrong with donkey meat, it might be delicious! I've heard stories about folks eating... Poor little Bambi, with those big, sad brown eyes! OH THE HORRORS!!! Or even... <shudder> a fluffy cute little bunny wabbit!!!! These people must be monsters!!

You think our system in the U. S. is different? Heck, go visit one of the slaughter houses. Read labels on stuff: Beef products. What the heck is that? What percentage of something has to contain "beef" to be labeled as "beef"? "Beef By Products". Yeah, you might want to know what that is. Cheese? Read the label on something like Kraft singles. Anything resembling 'cheese' in them?

We hear horror stories about other countries mislabeling 'food'. How about right here? How many different names can you think of for 'corn syrup'? That special product that is in so many of our products now? From breakfast cereal to plastic cups, to the packaging for the breakfast cereal! mmmMMMmm good.

Even look at the latest issue, GM (Genetically Modified) FOOD products. In other countries they have imposed moratoriums on growing or importing them until some research is done, on their safety. There seems to be some question on their long term affects on PEOPLE who eat them and then their affect on the crops grown around them. The best and brightest here in the U. S. let the company that produces them do research and they found nothing wrong, so we are good to go here. Other countries have different results so are a bit more cautious. Who is right? For anyone who does not know, they are NOT through selective breeding or hybrids. They are created through direct gene manipulation between species that would never naturally cross breed to pass on traits. Wasn't there a big stink not that long ago about 'cloning' animals for food? Yeah... Our "truth in labeling laws" will protect us, the consumers, from not knowing any of that, right?

Just because man CAN do something, does not mean that we SHOULD do it.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Go China


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Just found out he was going to be Vikings dinner!


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

Never had donkey, but horse is fine (a little dry for my tastes but tasty enough). Horse and donkey are quite commonly eaten around the world.


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

Also venison, elk, caribou, beaver, squirrel, bear, moose, muskrat, ostrich, gator, croc, hippo, giraffe, various african boks, snake, beaver, bat, silkworm, and more, pheasant, grouse, ptarmigan, goose and more. Meat good! MMMMM!


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

bugoutbob said:


> Also venison, elk, caribou, beaver, squirrel, bear, moose, muskrat, ostrich, gator, croc, hippo, giraffe, various african boks, snake, beaver, bat, silkworm, and more, pheasant, grouse, ptarmigan, goose and more. Meat good! MMMMM!


We would eat about 1/3rd of the meats on your list during good times and a few others under tough times. The factor of what is good has to do with dietary studies we've made over the years for healthful foods. After a SHTF situation all things may have to change and I may be eating things I never thought I would have to eat. Around here we have pine beatle larva that I've wondered if they can be eaten, they are about a half inch diameter and close to three inches long, might be good toasted over a wood fire.


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

bugoutbob said:


> Also venison, elk, caribou, beaver, squirrel, bear, moose, muskrat, ostrich, gator, croc, hippo, giraffe, various african boks, snake, beaver, bat, silkworm, and more, pheasant, grouse, ptarmigan, goose and more. Meat good! MMMMM!


As I read this I started cracking up. It reminded me of Bugs Bunny reading off what the Tazmanian Devil eats. Which ends with "and especally rabbits".:laugh:


----------



## alwaysready (May 16, 2012)

My Great grandmother had a saying "anything that don't kill you will make ya fat". However if she was alive today I think she would pass on Chinese products.


----------



## SRK97 (Jan 9, 2015)

I'd try anything once although I had taco bell today so I probably already have.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

bugoutbob said:


> Also venison, elk, caribou, beaver, squirrel, bear, moose, muskrat, ostrich, gator, croc, hippo, giraffe, various african boks, snake, beaver, bat, silkworm, and more, pheasant, grouse, ptarmigan, goose and more. Meat good! MMMMM!


I dunno about bats and silk worms...

Silk Worms have a LOT more value for their silk, than as food!


----------



## lanahi (Jun 22, 2009)

I would stay clear of any edible product from China. Even pet foods from China are known to kill animals...ask your vet. I see there is still another recall of a pet food from China. They had baby food recalled from China and other food recalled from there. Stay away from it!


----------



## jamesjohnson (Feb 19, 2014)

I feel like I should preface this with an "I'm Sorry," but what the heck! I try to avoid purchasing anything made in China, especially food for any living creature. Anything eating food made in a China tends to die. I am having serious problems with Wallie World and their obvious love affair with China. The prices are low, but the quality stinks!


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

LincTex said:


> I dunno about bats and silk worms...
> 
> Silk Worms have a LOT more value for their silk, than as food!


You eat the worm after the cocoon has been spun out. It would take a lot to make a meal, but hey, never miss an opportunity to try something new. Not much meat on a bat for sure, kind of like what I would imagine mouse to be like. Best bet would be lots of them in a stew. Bats and silk worms were both a delicacy in Laos, and you eat what's going.


----------

